# Tapes



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

This question probably goes out to Mike if he get a chance to answer it. I was just wondering if it's alright to listen to the tapes more than once a day. Are there any problems with doing this or is it crucially important to stick to the schedule outlined in the pamphlet that comes with the tapes.I'm asking this because sometimes I need to listen to the tapes more than once a day to become fully relaxed. So are there any problems that might arise if I listen to the tapes too much? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Victor,No problem, listening to the tapes twice a day. However keep with the schedule. So only listen to that tape appropriate to the day of listening.Also if you want to listen twice a day, you may well find that you get more benefit if you have several hours between listenings.Hope this helpsBest RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I'll keep to the schedule although I'm tempted to know what's on sides 4,5,and 6. I'm only on day 26 but if I was to listen to any of these tapes too early would it cause problems for me?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Victor,You would be trying to put pieces in place that were not ment to fit yet.Be patient







YOu will benefit more if you are.Best RegardsMike


----------

